

Not your father's big data - xlfe
http://is.pv.tl/2012/07/not-your-fathers-big-data.html

======
greglindahl
He lost me when he equated Grid and MPP. I know Larry Ellison tried to hijack
the word Grid, but that doesn't excuse anyone else from being as dumb.

